# Strange Problem - Ejaculation?!



## grizzlyandrews (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys. So, Killface is a 2 year old male, and is very healthy and active. He likes to explore, he likes to run on his wheel, and is even a bit playful. He really dislikes being handled, so I try to only pick him up when I'm letting him roam around the bedroom or taking him to the bathtub. However...... The last few weeks, he's been getting increasingly aggressive. At first, I thought it was another form of affection or play with him, because when he would get close to me, instead of burrowing, he would sniff then bite. My arm, my hands, my toes. When I put him back in his pen, he would attack the t-shirt he likes to hide in. Now he comes at my hands when I try to pick him up, and I have to use gloves. I have been patient, tolerating the fact that he just doesn't want to be handled, but the aggression is getting worse, lots of snuffling, balling and biting objects and me. 

Here is the strange part, though: ejaculation. I first noticed stains on his t-shirt, then when I've picked him up a few times I've seen gobs of goo. I know that it's ejaculate because it's always coming from his sheath, and it stains his t-shirts, etc. The thing is, I've always read that aggression problems aren't usually linked to hormones, so there is no need for neutering. 

Does anyone have a thought or suggestion in this case? Other than this, and the increased aggression, he's happy to be on his own and exploring, and he's healthy! Is this a cause for concern? Is it somewhat normal?

Thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A boy having his boy time is very normal.  Not sure about the biting, i'm sure someone will be along soon with some insight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Males masturbate nothing strange about that part.

The biting could be scent related anything you wash/put on yourself that gives off any scent or wash clothes in could be why he is biting.

I have a female who bites if she sees flesh and I adapted as best I can without gloves I just keep my flesh away from her face and she's the sweetest thing lets me pet her anywhere on her quills.

I can understand the glove but its on;y going to make the situation worse, however I would evaluate any an all smells which you could be presenting from your clothes and body.


----------



## Marleyandme (Dec 25, 2014)

I know that when I first got my hedgie Marley from the breeder, she said that he didn't bite unless you smelled of food or something that he liked . He never really did it until here lately, I've began putting lotion on after my shower and he's crawled into my shirts and bit me then, also he just bit my dad on the neck just a little bit ago before bed, I'm guessing from Cologne, I don't think he means any sort of harm, there is probably a lot of new scents you must be wearing that he's curious to know about. 


With the ejaculation, I was wondering the same thing! Just a little bit ago, again before bed, I walked in on Marley drinking his watered bottle, so I decided to get him out for a bit and there was a piece of bedding hanging from him as if it was on a spider web then after handling him I noticed a white gooey substance left on my hand. I've noticed that most times when I get him out he will do this arched back thing and seem as if he goes downs on is area to clean maybe? I've never really understood what he was doing. I have never seen any stains that I know of this is rarely somethin I See (the gooey substance) I would like to know more about!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

This thread is from 2011. Please look at the date before posting  Marleyandme your hedgehog is just having his boytime, it's normal for male hedgehogs.


----------

